# GPS + Programs Help



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Hey guys, I just installed my car pc, and was wondering what I could do to get GPS to work, what software are you all using? I have been trying to search different sites to see if I could get Garmen mobile pc, but this software has been out of date for a long long time.

Any suggestions ?
Any possible links to software would be great or where to get it, I also looked in to 
StreetDeck - Navigation and Infotainment software for your in car PC

Also looked in to 
https://www.centrafuse.com/us/

But the problem with center fuse is, is the damn resolution of the screen 1080p isn't working the best for it....

Please Help.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

When I was researching carPC with GPS a while back I added Delorme to the list of things I wanted.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

You can change centrafuse resolution in settings.

I use Copilot 8 laptop on my carpc, works well. 

Also if you have android phone you can connect via usb and mirror your phone GPS (google maps)

Vysor


Theres another mirror app another member showed me yesterday, but cannot recall off the top of my head.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Him never thought of that.. I try to download the software but its not on market place anymore 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

hmmmm. I just put it onmy LG G3 phone a few days ago. It is still Beta mode so maybe was out there for limited testing?

If you have a Samsung you can try SideSync

SideSync | Samsung


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

What CarPC do you have?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

M350 Universal Mini-ITX enclosure - case

picoPSU-160-XT, 160watt (200watt peak) , 12V input DC-DC ATX Power Supply - PSU

Intel Pentium G3220 Haswell Dual-Core 3.0 GHz LGA 1150 54W BX80646G3220 Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics - Newegg.com -CPU

MSI Z87I AC LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Mini ITX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com - Motherboard

http://www.amazon.com/GlobalSat-BU-..._UL160_SR142,160_&refRID=08P7QZZNVE2A9T3AWBB9

16GB DDR3 ram

Lilliput 10.2" touch screen monitor

Its a very solid system, turns on every time, never had any hick ups. It boots very fast, SPDF out put works great, no problems, its loud and clear signal. 

I also have 7 port usb 3.0 in the arm rest. connected to usb 3.0 output on the pc.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Dang, nice screen!

So you already have the usb GPS, so you would probably like Copilot Laptop...the menu/settings are not very inuitive like a Garmen, but overall it works well.


----------

